# average earnings of a gtr buyer*poll*



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

What is the average earnings we Gtr buyers earn pa?
you can also put what you work as. 

if your are a wee bit sensitve you dont need to vote


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

:chairshot Sales Manager
i think i should of said the poll is anoyomas


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Please tell me to set an expiry on this poll otherwise it will stay up forever.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

This has been done so many times.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

What do you have to do to earn 70+?


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

G18RST said:


> What do you have to do to earn 70+?


Own a software company....


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

what's with the 5k intervals? fairly pointless....


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I need to give my brother a serious kick up the arse then, he can do anything with software but keeps messing about with games :lamer:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Own a software company....


or work in finance... SOMETIMES...


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

There's quite a few high pressured jobs in the City working with finance that will easily pay £70k onwards. This is what a lot of people don't want the GTR to be focusing on - the next toy for the city boys (like Porsche's have become).

You could also own your own company and get £70k if you know what you're doing. Again, looks like an awful amount of money but can obviously be done - depends how clever and commited you are in certain industry's. Plus demand helps.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

not enough.

to use the car as much as I would like as it does 150 miles on a tank that sets me back almost 60 quid.

to buy a decent sized house on a tube line.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

70k gross is about 48k nett, not even a grand a week, not a lot.

I can earn a grand a week nett, but as a subby I get no paid holidays, or bank holidays, and too many gaps between contracts and that fks it up.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

DauntingGecko said:


> There's quite a few high pressured jobs in the City working with finance that will easily pay £70k onwards.
> 
> a lot of these jobs pay 100 even 200k and above.
> 
> good luck to them, wish I paid more attention in school!


----------



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

myline said:


> to buy a decent sized house on a tube line.


That would be one dark noisy house......


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

G18RST said:


> I need to give my brother a serious kick up the arse then, he can do anything with software but keeps messing about with games :lamer:


I'm sure he has a lot more fun though than I do!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

myline said:


> 70k gross is about 48k nett, not even a grand a week, not a lot.
> 
> I can earn a grand a week nett, but as a subby I get no paid holidays, or bank holidays, and too many gaps between contracts and that fks it up.


I agree, 70k gross isn't actually that much. Especially if you live in london and have a reasonably sized property to pay mortgage on.

I am lucky enough to have flexibility in earnings anywhere from around 85-150k+ depending on how much I want to work. I value my free time more than I value earning a lot so I choose to go for the lower end of this scale. Life really is too short not to enjoy yourself.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

myline said:


> DauntingGecko said:
> 
> 
> > There's quite a few high pressured jobs in the City working with finance that will easily pay £70k onwards.
> ...


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

alex_123_fra said:


> I agree, 70k gross isn't actually that much. Especially if you live in london and have a reasonably sized property to pay mortgage on.
> 
> I am lucky enough to have flexibility in earnings anywhere from around 85-150k+ depending on how much I want to work. I value my free time more than I value earning a lot so I choose to go for the lower end of this scale. Life really is too short not to enjoy yourself.


i agree a lot of the time i say the same im on uncapped earnings but i feel i prefer to take it easy and enjoy my:squintdan self


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

alex_123_fra said:


> Life really is too short not to enjoy yourself.


I could not agree more. What's the point of working yourself to death and have no time to enjoy the money you earn. I see what I earn as x-amount for paying bills (living expenses), everything else is regarded as my personal profit, which I use to live the life I have chosen.

If I want a much better life style, then I have to put a lot more work in and get much more - but for now I am happy living a life with very little responsibility.

As mentioned earlier by someone - life is what you make it. I HATE people who criticise others who have a lot because the chances are they too had just as much chance as the successful person to do something, except they chose to go down a different path. Everyone is different and everyone has different priorities.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I earn LESS than the first figure (£15,000) yet I manage to have a high BHP GTST.

How ANYONE could say £1,000 a week or £70,000 a year is NOT alot of money is frankly an idiot.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

a fair basic contract in IT pays more than 70k....that is what i do, relatively stress free thankfully


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Listerofsmeg said:


> a fair basic contract in IT pays more than 70k....that is what i do, relatively stress free thankfully


Contracts are very much luck of the draw though. What do you specialise in?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

how do you mean luck of the draw? i must be being quite lucky in that case then! 

im generally in information management and reporting.


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Listerofsmeg said:


> how do you mean luck of the draw? i must be being quite lucky in that case then!
> 
> im generally in information management and reporting.


I've been in situations where I've had to work 7 days a week and 14 hours a day on a fixed daily rate in order to deliver projects on time and to ensure renewals etc. On the other end of the scale are 7 hour days with Fridays off!   Just luck of the draw on what is expected...


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

see what you mean  mine is daily rate but i just work it so i very rarely have to stay after 5!!


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Not really sure what the point of this thread is.

If anyone is considering buying a 60k+ car then they damn well need to earn more than 70k a year or they need their head seeing to.

Unless of course they are planning to live in it.......



......Or they have generous parents.


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

I work in the City, work hard play hard, have the chance to earn 70-150k its up to me!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

there is no point and this has nothing to do with the R35. remove.... please...


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Trev said:


> I earn LESS than the first figure (£15,000) yet I manage to have a high BHP GTST.
> 
> How ANYONE could say £1,000 a week or £70,000 a year is NOT alot of money is frankly an idiot.


It depends where you live and what lifestyle you're used to - in London, if you want a decent standard of living 70k doesn't make you wealthy. Comfortable, perhaps.

When I was a student I did a placement in Stoke-On-Trent and earned minimum wage for a year which was about £600 a month. Looking back I don't know how I managed, but you just adjust to what you have. And it was much cheaper to live there! My rent for a whole month there was a tenth of what my modest mortage payments are now.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

tokyogtr said:


> there is no point and this has nothing to do with the R35. remove.... please...


I agree, some of the responses are just plain rediculas. I think some people just want bragging rights. Lets keep this to a Skyline Forum please!!!!!


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> there is no point and this has nothing to do with the R35. remove.... please...


I agree.....surely buying a luxury item like a GT-R is down to your expendable income irrespective of your total earnings.


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

I work as a GP. Roll on delivery - Will be one occasion when I positively welcome a home visit request!. :chuckle:


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> there is no point and this has nothing to do with the R35. remove.... please...


I actually disagree. As a student that is about to grad from my second degree with career prospects that are frankly quite uncertain, it is very inspiring to see how others have progressed in their careers and managed to make a good enough living to afford my dream car. In a way, this tells the story behind each R35 and how it came about into the owner's garage.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

aikon said:


> I actually disagree. As a student that is about to grad from my second degree with career prospects that are frankly quite uncertain, it is very inspiring to see how others have progressed in their careers and managed to make a good enough living to afford my dream car. In a way, this tells the story behind each R35 and how it came about into the owner's garage.


honestly i would not post this kind of question here then. this is ment to be discussing the R35, not giving career advice. no offence, it's just not what i expect to find on a supercar forum.


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> honestly i would not post this kind of question here then. this is ment to be discussing the R35, not giving career advice. no offence, it's just not what i expect to find on a supercar forum.


i suppose the real question is to what extent are discussions considered as relavent to the R35. One extreme is to restrict discussions to purely objective facts regarding the R35; thus driving experience, asthetic nature and opinions are to be excluded. The R35 forum would strictly be facts and data, which essentially is just a database of specifications and would be quite boring. 

On the other extreme is to allow liberal subjective discussions on anything remotely related to the R35; thus including stories of personal experiences, individual financing methods and rumours of the R35. 

As a forum, people should be allowed to discuss what they feel is relevant. Those who don't feel the topic is relevant can simply choose not to continue reading the topic and continue with their life.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> honestly i would not post this kind of question here then. this is ment to be discussing the R35, not giving career advice. no offence, it's just not what i expect to find on a supercar forum.


Please don't take this the wrong way as I'm not trying to argue, but in my opinion forums are full of often pointless threads. That doesn't make it unacceptable to discuss even loosely relevant topics and it isn't really a reason to remove them just because you don't like it. The topic "average age of a GT-R owner" is in a similar category to this one. There isn't much point in it but it is fairly interesting to see what GT-R owners' ages, occupations are and directly or indirectly, what their income is.

It is actually useful info for people aspiring to purchase such a car in terms of what they might/might not be able to afford.

Either way, if one doesn't like a thread, there is no obligation to read or even post in it!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think the interesting points are with a thread like this is

Is the R35 GTR aimed at different age/earning's bracket than existing GTR owners?

Yes I think is the answer, and Nissan is targeting only a quarter of existing user base.

Where money is involved it always upsets somebody, when I moved 13 years ago to London I had a 6K pay rise, little did I know it would cost more for me to live in London than the midlands then.


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

tokyogtr said:


> honestly i would not post this kind of question here then. this is ment to be discussing the R35, not giving career advice. no offence, it's just not what i expect to find on a supercar forum.


I think it's a fair question to ask - the thread is clearly labelled so if you're not interested, just don't click - simple


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Have any of you other self employed chaps ever had a problem getting car finance? 

I've been self employed since last year but I haven't applied for any sort of 'credit' yet . . . I'm really hoping things go smoothly when it comes to the 'crunch' as I pay myself minimum salary and high dividends. I hope they take things like this into account when arranging finance. The dealer has assured me all should be fine (as they do) besides I'll probably be looking to put down half the value of the car up front which should help but I'm still a little worried that they're going to break my heart at the end!


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

alex_123_fra said:


> It is actually useful info for people aspiring to purchase such a car in terms of what they might/might not be able to afford.
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but what people might/might not be able to pull out for a car like this isn't always related to their total incomes, it's all relative to other outgoings.
> ...


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

GTRok said:


> alex_123_fra said:
> 
> 
> > It is actually useful info for people aspiring to purchase such a car in terms of what they might/might not be able to afford.
> ...


Noone said there is a direct relationship between total income and being able to afford a GT-R (or any other £55k+ car for that matter). Obviously everyone's situation in terms of income and expenses will be different and there will be folk on here who can afford GT-Rs despite seemingly lower incomes for the reasons you mention.

Nevertheless, I still think the majority of people who have to pay for this kind of car themselves (i.e. not relying on inheritance/parents etc) need to be on the higher end of the poster's income scale to be able to comfortably afford it. So far, this seems to be supported by the poll results. The majority of people also have mortgages, families, other expenses etc. In this context, I stand by my comment that this thread provides useful (albeit anecdotal) info for people aspiring to purchase such a car in terms of what they might/might not be able to afford (emphasis on the word MIGHT).


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Well left school with no real qualifications, lucky i listened to a friend and after a few years in dead end jobs and YTS's i went back to college, i have since set up 2 companies over the last 14 years, both doing nicely , just need to cut down the working hours now (which appears to be happening \o/ )


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Hope4Sun said:


> Well left school with no real qualifications, lucky i listened to a friend and after a few years in dead end jobs and YTS's i went back to college, i have since set up 2 companies over the last 14 years, both doing nicely , just need to cut down the working hours now (which appears to be happening \o/ )


There is 10000% proof that threads like this are worth having, if the above comment spurs someone else on to do the same then it is positive.

I agree earnings dont directly reflect what you have to spend on a car but it is interesting to see what kind of people are buying the same car with me - I think the Doc that is buying one is excellent and if that is a reward for all the time spent and Uni - well done - how impressed would you be if your Doc turned up in a new GTR. People who start up companies and get to the point they can own one - what a pat on the back they deserve. I am sure there will be a wide cross section of the public buying a GTR but isn't it nice to see who is who in the world of prospective ownership.

I for one want to see more 20K earners living at home with mum and dad buy one - that will stop the rise in housing prices.

Kp


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I think its great, nearly everyone on here has something in common ie owns a GTR or skyline of some sort. Is it not nice to see what other members do to earn the pennies that fund such an honour? 

I myself left school at 15, wanted money not education and have slowly climbed a bit of the ladder to a reasonably paid easy day.

Most of my wages go on petrol and polish, im in happy place!


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

It's all down to priorities, I suppose. This is about the first time I've felt able to spend that amount of money on a car, but as a lawyer who's well paid (yeah, I know) I suppose I could have done so before.

It's cost me though. Had to buy the wife a new kitchen to get the GTR concept through without a problem! Worked a treat, though.....:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think for this thread we just need to identify what is a middle class salary and what is not.Speak for europe: most people out there get less then 20k a year, the middle class, depending on the country , then let`s take Luxembourg as it is the richest in the EU= 40k-50k a year for middle class citizen.

If you have a familly, house, - middle calss lifestyle, 50k is by far not enough to own an R35 saftly and without pushing on your wallet too much.

every one who can afford an R35 and can still keep an entire "wealthy" middle class familly and life style alive, is rich! point! sadly most people arn`t. That`s why they won`t buy an R35.

The R32GTR for instance costed in 89.in japan about as much as an EVO9 costs in Germany or Lux today. Wich is not completely out of budget. 75000Euro cars are out for most peoples.


Amen


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've always been working for myself, and have employed between 8 and 50 people in various digital media companies over the years. Problem with this is my income varies vastly depending on how much I leave in the businesses. For example it has varied between £0 per year to £500K  So the difficult thing is predicting the future!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

aikon said:


> I actually disagree. As a student that is about to grad from my second degree with career prospects that are frankly quite uncertain, it is very inspiring to see how others have progressed in their careers and managed to make a good enough living to afford my dream car. In a way, this tells the story behind each R35 and how it came about into the owner's garage.


What, go and speak to your career advisor then at school. Some members on this forum actually use the GTR R32, R33, R34 as a second car, others everyday. It doesnt matter how much you earn to have a GTR. I could go out tomorrow, get a loan/remortgage and then put a deposit down on one, but I dont want to.

Earnings have nothing to do with owning a GTR, whats the next subject going to be, whats the monthly expenditure of GTR owners?????? Or how much do you spend on Tax in a year!!!! I mean come on!

:chairshot


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> What, go and speak to your career advisor then at school. Some members on this forum actually use the GTR R32, R33, R34 as a second car, others everyday. It doesnt matter how much you earn to have a GTR. I could go out tomorrow, get a loan/remortgage and then put a deposit down on one, but I dont want to.
> 
> Earnings have nothing to do with owning a GTR, whats the next subject going to be, whats the monthly expenditure of GTR owners?????? Or how much do you spend on Tax in a year!!!! I mean come on!
> 
> :chairshot


.........well said!!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> What, go and speak to your career advisor then at school. Some members on this forum actually use the GTR R32, R33, R34 as a second car, others everyday. It doesnt matter how much you earn to have a GTR. I could go out tomorrow, get a loan/remortgage and then put a deposit down on one, but I dont want to.
> 
> Earnings have nothing to do with owning a GTR, whats the next subject going to be, whats the monthly expenditure of GTR owners?????? Or how much do you spend on Tax in a year!!!! I mean come on!
> 
> :chairshot


...who said it matters how much you earn. You've totally misunderstood the meaning of threads like this. It isn't about getting "careers advice", or "bragging". It is just about a group of like-minded individuals trying to find out more info about each other. That is in no way strange, given their desire to own the same car.

Again, if you don't like reading/posting in threads like this...you don't have to! Simple


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> Earnings have *nothing *to do with owning a GTR


If your statement were true, then the poll results should have demonstrated trends other than concentration in the £70K+ range. It is poll threads like this which confirm or reject assumptions and in this case... there is a strong correlation between earnings and owning a GT-R; thus your statement of "Earnings have *nothing *to do with owning a GTR" is unfortunately wrong.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> I could go out tomorrow, get a loan/remortgage and then put a deposit down on one, but I dont want to.
> 
> :chairshot


I would not be so sure on that, car finance has been hit in a big way by the credit crunch as have remortgages - even people that have huge amounts of equity in their proporties are not able to realise it and turn it into cash.

With little or no knowledge on residuals car finace companies will not be handing out finance willy nilly.

Kp


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

How much you earn isnt directly related to what car you can afford.Its all about disposable income.
Because I am an old git, no kids at home, virtualy no mortgage or loans our disposable income coupled with my partner is very high.So if I have to choose between expensive holidays or a GTR the car wins every time.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

aikon said:


> If your statement were true, then the poll results should have demonstrated trends other than concentration in the £70K+ range. It is poll threads like this which confirm or reject assumptions and in this case... there is a strong correlation between earnings and owning a GT-R; thus your statement of "Earnings have *nothing *to do with owning a GTR" is unfortunately wrong.


My statement is true. Look at how many people earn under 20k and own a GTR!

As mention, its not how much you earn, its how much disposible income you have!


----------



## GT-R Nutter (Apr 25, 2006)

I "own" my company www.randraccountancy.co.uk but don't earn £70k+ due to tax reasons  

But I can't afford the new GTR........


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

How funny:

In japan there are indeed some guys in the mid 30. , who work at some dirty Ramen shop and get less then 10k a year, they live likes rats in 1m2 100years old appartements, have no life other then working and eating (shitting) at the Ramen shop "AND" owning a performance car they will spend all the money they put by side hardly in the previous 15years of Ramen shop work. So yeah they might be able to own an R35, but that`s bullshit to includde that now every body can own an R35

i have a Family, someday kids, a house, two cars, lifestyle, vacations, I want to go to restaurants with my family ex . . middle class citizen life, so I put it simple, all this cost me around 30k minimum a year of salary, now how much do I need to own to afford the R35, whithout letting my family look like idots, me smoking the money i would need on the top of my 30k in order to afford the r35, and them not getting anything more . . . .thats a reality of family management and fullfilling duties as a husband and father,

so YES you need to be rich to own an R35, . .as the poll shows.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> My statement is true. Look at how many people earn under 20k and own a GTR!
> 
> As mention, its not how much you earn, its how much disposible income you have!


Hi Hedgehog

As this thread is posted in the R35 forum, I assume that it relates to the R35 GTR. I would doubt anyone on under 20k would own one in the Uk except under exceptional circumstances. 

I do think these threads are interesting to other users. I own a company. Worked my way up from tea boy and floor sweeper. How much do I earn! None of your business :chuckle: And a few people will always tick the lowest box in the poll.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

A few will always pick the highest too but lets just hope most of us on here are honest.

Kp


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

evoscott said:


> What is the average earnings we Gtr buyers earn pa?
> you can also put what you work as.
> 
> if your are a wee bit sensitve you dont need to vote


i will post the front again as some people seem not to have read it....lol:flame:


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

70k+ is a pretty large bucket! It would have been more interesting to have broken this down further. Most people working in the city/owning their own company will likely be earning over this level.

A bog standard IT contractor is on £500 per day, so you're looking at a £100k 'salary' if you base this on 10 20-day months per year.

But, as has rightly been mentioned before - disposable income and savings is the more relevant affordability indicator...


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> 70k+ is a pretty large bucket! It would have been more interesting to have broken this down further. Most people working in the city/owning their own company will likely be earning over this level.
> 
> A bog standard IT contractor is on £500 per day, so you're looking at a £100k 'salary' if you base this on 10 20-day months per year.
> 
> But, as has rightly been mentioned before - disposable income and savings is the more relevant affordability indicator...


I'd like to hear your definition of a "bog standard" I.T. contractor because in my experience you need to be a specialist in your field to command that kind of daily rate.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 6, 2003)

TheDefiantOne said:


> I'd like to hear your definition of a "bog standard" I.T. contractor because in my experience you need to be a specialist in your field to command that kind of daily rate.


This thread is midly amusing  I earnt about 50k the last financial year....quite good money, I cant afford a new GTR. But on the other hand I do have 2 houses, a soon tobe wife a daughter and another baby on the way in 9 weeks!

I could contract and get around 90k a year but tbh i still dont think i'd afford a new GTR.

I think the only way i'd be ablet o afford it is if I get my own company off the ground......and thats not easy 

Paul.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

christ i need a new job...that poll depressed the shit outta me..im in the lowest bracket!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm an IT contractor and although 500 a day is middle of the range for IT contracts (generally speaking) I can safely say those of us commanding such rates are not doing a “bog standard” job and with IT being as 'incestuous' as it is we'd doing ourselves out of contracts if we were.

To bring this back to cars . . . . I know of database analysts and specialist developers that charge in excess of a grand a day (one of which has a DB9!) . . But saying that, most of them would never dream of spending this amount of money on something that gets them from A-B. I know this because everyone I work with thinks I'm mad for placing a deposit and spend most of the time trying to get me to invest instead.

I'm hoping to save half the value of the GTR in the next 12 months because cars are my passion and if it means picking up the 2nd half of my black beauty on finance then so be it. I guess it's one of the benefits of not being married/having kids or too many financial commitments.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> I'd like to hear your definition of a "bog standard" I.T. contractor because in my experience you need to be a specialist in your field to command that kind of daily rate.


C++/Java/.NET developer or business analyst / PM for an Investment Bank. If you have derivatives and good business knowledge you're looking at around £650. If you specialise in niche technology areas then anything up to £1000 is possible.

In the city, the salary is not important anyway - it's the 'total comp'!


----------



## Paul R (Oct 6, 2003)

R35Bren said:


> I'm an IT contractor and although 500 a day is middle of the range for IT contracts (generally speaking) I can safely say those of us commanding such rates are not doing a “bog standard” job and with IT being as 'incestuous' as it is we'd doing ourselves out of contracts if we were.
> 
> To bring this back to cars . . . . I know of database analysts and specialist developers that charge in excess of a grand a day (one of which has a DB9!) . . But saying that, most of them would never dream of spending this amount of money on something that gets them from A-B. I know this because everyone I work with thinks I'm mad for placing a deposit and spend most of the time trying to get me to invest instead.
> 
> I'm hoping to save half the value of the GTR in the next 12 months because cars are my passion and if it means picking up the 2nd half of my black beauty on finance then so be it. I guess it's one of the benefits of not being married/having kids or too many financial commitments.



Slightly off topic, but this is in the city yeah? I'm nboth a database analyst and specialist developer in the Financial sector.........What kinda niche areas do people work for, for 1k a day?

Could you PM me with some details  I'm looking for a change........

Paul.


----------



## GT-R Nutter (Apr 25, 2006)

Guys,

I look after just under 200 IT contractors (accountant) in the city (LONDON) ranging from 250 / day to 1000 day and most are within the main banks.

Anybody who needs any info PM me :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

isn't this the kind of thread you see on a Ferrari forum 

when I went into business for myself last year, my income skyrocketed. It's always a gamble, but I'd rather be skint and be my own boss than earn a hefty salary being someone's bitch.

In any event, one's work must satisfy three conditions: 1) it must make you happy, 2) you've got to be talented at it, and 3) it must somehow promote the greater good. The way I figure it, if you just focus on those three, money follows, maybe not bucketloads, but enough to get by comfortably. As soon as you put money into the equation, everything in life gets warped.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> isn't this the kind of thread you see on a Ferrari forum
> 
> when I went into business for myself last year, my income skyrocketed. It's always a gamble, but I'd rather be skint and be my own boss than earn a hefty salary being someone's bitch.
> 
> In any event, one's work must satisfy three conditions: 1) it must make you happy, 2) you've got to be talented at it, and 3) it must somehow promote the greater good. The way I figure it, if you just focus on those three, money follows, maybe not bucketloads, but enough to get by comfortably. As soon as you put money into the equation, everything in life gets warped.



I agree. My 2nd job followed the same 3 principles...and I got paid more than the "other guy" did.:chuckle:


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

aikon said:


> If your statement were true, then the poll results should have demonstrated trends other than concentration in the £70K+ range. It is poll threads like this which confirm or reject assumptions and in this case... there is a strong correlation between earnings and owning a GT-R; thus your statement of "Earnings have *nothing *to do with owning a GTR" is unfortunately wrong.


Guys, take a new look on the poll results. What I can see is that more people who are buying R35 actually earn less than £700 pa. Don't let you be fooled with the presentation of the poll. There are still less than 50% of buyers above £700 pa.


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

what a rich lot we are !!!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

shhhhhhh! Gordon's coming


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

if i work 12 months of the year I can earn up to £78k , not bad for a 24 year old

However last year i chose to work 9 months and have 3 off lol !!!!

i own my own house but as the saying goes "however much you earn you will always spend it"!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but is this before or after the credit crunch


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

the credit crunch hasnt affected my work as i am in the Gas industry (national Grid, BP, TOTAL ,)

im very lucky as there is plenty of work on at the moment, i know a lot of people are really struggling in the country


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes but the US is using a lot less fuel. I work in the US a lot and everybody is looking for less gas guzzleing cars. This means no US market, no GTR type cars, downturn and exchange rates effect us all. I'm not in debt but my house has lost £10,000 in the last 3 months. I'm not moving but long term it changes everything. How much is you pension worth?

bankers w......kers


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

not a lot as im only 24 lol

have had one going since i started work at 16, i prefer to keep my money in savings at the moment, 

im hoping to rent out my current house and buy a new one next year so i will have invested in that instead of pensions really


P.S just noticed this thread is in the R35 section LMAO , I have an R32 , however father-in-law has ordered a R35!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

to be 24 again....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> to be 24 again....


Struggling to remember what 24 was like........


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I fail to understand the relevance of this discussion. Can start plenty polls more. Avarage length, weight, how many kids etc. All irrelevant info. Average salary comparing is like a pissing contest. Fact is that most will earn over 70 K (although no currency is mentioned). The ones who earn less and will still buy are real carnuts and I won't judge anybody for being a carnut.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Struggling to remember what 24 was like........


It was on Sky1 - Sunday 9pm and starred Keifer Sutherland as Jack Bauer :clap::clap:

David


----------



## DwayneDibbley (Oct 16, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> yes but the US is using a lot less fuel. I work in the US a lot and everybody is looking for less gas guzzleing cars. This means no US market, no GTR type cars, downturn and exchange rates effect us all. I'm not in debt but my house has lost £10,000 in the last 3 months. I'm not moving but long term it changes everything. How much is you pension worth?
> 
> bankers w......kers


Hmmmm - £10,000 in three months. I wish. How about £125K in about a year ?(possibly more):nervous:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I would say this information is useful for those who are thinking of getting into Skyline tuning, and to get an idea of just how much it costs to indulge in this hobby/obsession, while still keeping the bills paid and maintaining a household, etc.

I haven't been affected by these financial crises (in fact it's been rising as I work in a bellwether industry), but I do worry about the fact that, on an international scale, my money is now worth much less than it was a month ago. Only affects me when I shop online and overseas....but it's only a matter of time before imported items here shoot up in price.

The housing bubble in Seoul has yet to burst, so I sold off my house a couple years ago and now use a rental system peculiar to Korea - I place a cash deposit of about 60% of the value of the house. That's a lot of cash to plunk down, but I pay no monthly rent. At the end of the contract, I get my money back - without interest. If the houseowner is bankrupt, I take ownership of the house. There's the loss of bank interest (or, ahem, the opportunity to double your money - or halve it - in the stock market). But I don't pay property tax or rent, and I've parked money that is producing, not in growth, but in providing a home. My business is leased the same way.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I think despite the housing bubble basically will burst almost at most countries investing in your house might be the safest bet. Even if you wabt to sell on the bottom of market, anything you wanna buy back will be cheaper as well. In fact, if you can get rid of your current house when market is bottoming it's a great time to upgrade your house! Sadly cars are always a bad investment, crisis or no crisis. But it's a great hobby. 

I will be probably visisting Seoul next month. Any must do's or don't do's you can recommend?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> I will be probably visisting Seoul next month. Any must do's or don't do's you can recommend?


Dont take your dog.......


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

. Good point


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone really believe that they can "earn" their way into middle class status?. How ridiculous. Class status is just that, not what you earn.

My Dad was a brickie and my Mam was a shop assistant so am I middle class because I'm at the top end of this poll. Don't think so.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

Surely for those claiming to be finding this poll informative, wouldn't it be more helpful to know how much it costs to own a GTR?

OK, you could be flat broke, win £60k on the lottery and go out and buy one, but that's no help if you're trying to decide what amount of disposable income you need to have free to keep one of these on your drive.

And am I the only person to notice that evrytime there's a "I'm richer than you" contest it's the IT boys who seem to wish to dominate the conversation!?? :chuckle:


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont earn enough to run a GTR but I have a job where I need to get to my free lunches & pointless meetings v fast... so I'm allowed to put the cost of my GTR on expenses..
Have a guess what I do for a living...???


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

Regardless of how much i earn the wife only lets me have 5 quid spending money a week.

(and that's if i'm lucky!)


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> I fail to understand the relevance of this discussion. Can start plenty polls more. Avarage length, weight, how many kids etc. All irrelevant info. Average salary comparing is like a pissing contest. Fact is that most will earn over 70 K (although no currency is mentioned). The ones who earn less and will still buy are real carnuts and I won't judge anybody for being a carnut.


Some people appear to like the opportunity to voice their earnings. It is however of interest especially to see people who can afford the more exotic brands still buy a Nissan, you know, the ones who choose them rather than a Porsche or Ferrari. In fact forget Porsche as they make diesel SUV's now uke:

I would agree its irrelevant how people earn their money though but freedom of speech and all that. Stay away from facebook though: Dave is has just yawned.

Discussing the relevance of the topic is not relevant to GTR's though is it:chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> Some people appear to like the opportunity to voice their earnings. It is however of interest especially to see people who can afford the more exotic brands still buy a Nissan, you know, the ones who choose them rather than a Porsche or Ferrari. In fact forget Porsche as they make diesel SUV's now uke:
> 
> I would agree its irrelevant how people earn their money though but freedom of speech and all that. Stay away from facebook though: Dave is has just yawned.
> 
> Discussing the relevance of the topic is not relevant to GTR's though is it:chuckle:


Ok ok, I will not use the R word anymore.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken there's an old saying; where there's a will, there's a way.

Not that I own a R35 GTR (don't think I ever will as I really fancy the R34 GTR much more), but I suppose not many people would think you would be able to own and modify a R34 GTR, while living in your own house and being a student with an annual income of about £10K. I know for a fact people look at me with weird expressions in their faces when I, upon their own request of course, enlighten them about by present living conditions.

And just for the sake of it, I've neither inherited nor won money...


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this thread is great, it shows that people can get what it is they want if they follow their dreams and work hard.

The gtr is the best part of £60k, and when the avarage car is less than £20k it is a lot of money. but thats the point isnt it? if you were so rich that you could afford any car what value is it to you...? but when you work hard to put yourself in a possition so you can afford your dream its worth so much more.

alecci is right, where theres a will...


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Not sure about the 'where there's a will' comment at all..
I dont see how someone can own a house & an R34 GTR on 10K pa :nervous:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

ferdi p said:


> Not sure about the 'where there's a will' comment at all..
> I dont see how someone can own a house & an R34 GTR on 10K pa :nervous:


My fiancée, who is also a student, earns the household another annual £8K, and even though she's driving a hotted Celica herself, it helps.

I've not always earned 10K PA, I've previously worked as an economics administrator and trucker, among other things. Particularly the former one is a good occupation to have listed in your resume when haggling with the bank over your mortage.

My point being, many people sell their fancy cars when they're having children, buying a house or losing their job. I didn't sell my fancy car when my daughter was born, I cut back other expenses instead. I further minimized my expenses in order to still keep the fancy car when I bought a house. I didn't sell neither the house nor the car when I lost my job this February.

By now my expenses are as low as I suppose they can get without having myself living under conditions similar to medieval times, but I manage and I keep developing my project. On the other hand, there's been very little restaurant visits, new clothes, trips/travels and parties as of late.

I'm aware that this was not the topic at hand, and I'm sorry for going a bit off-topic, but my point remains; where there's a will, there's a way... Even without winning the lottery, inheriting money or resorting to illegal activities.

The same may very well apply to some R35 GTR buyers.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Alecci said:


> My fiancée, who is also a student, earns the household another annual £8K, and even though she's driving a hotted Celica herself, it helps.
> 
> I've not always earned 10K PA, I've previously worked as an economics administrator and trucker, among other things. Particularly the former one is a good occupation to have listed in your resume when haggling with the bank over your mortage.
> 
> ...


Makes sense put like this.. but you have to be honest the "house & R34 on 10k pa" was a little misleading..
Good luck in the future & save up for an R35.. Its brilliant!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

ferdi p said:


> Makes sense put like this.. but you have to be honest the "house & R34 on 10k pa" was a little misleading..
> Good luck in the future & save up for an R35.. Its brilliant!! :thumbsup:


Granted, I was probably a bit tired writing my first post on the thread and didn't bother to recheck my message as usual before submitting it. Let's say "half a house & R34 on 10K PA" instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My earning potential has nothing to do with the cars I own and run !!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

This was started in early 2008. Do people still talk with confidence about 'average' annual earnings any more?


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

With the state of the global economy, and in particular the UK economy, its no wonder the black economy is once again thriving, fair play to those people who ''make a buck where they can'' and look after themselves, earnings typically have not risen enough to compensate inflation, the piss has been taken by this government since 1998, house prices have trebled or worse since 98, the wages have not, so yeah, i have ''supplemented'' my income via the black economy to afford the cars i have, and i'm not ashamed to admit it.....


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

What ever income support pay me


----------



## illyun (Apr 25, 2008)

I've wanted an R35 GT-R ever since it was unveiled in its final form and reviewed by all and sundry. This thread has really given me a kick up the backside to go all out and get one... was going to order one in May, 2008 but the state of the economy and the fact that I am an IT contractor (below bog standard level unfortunately) deterred me... I spent the £10k deposit money on spicing up my Golf GTI Edition 30 to 360hp.


----------



## Motorhead1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very interesting thread...Ive been thinking about an R35 but after reading this to own one and not have it swallow all my other interests isnt going to happen while working for the man...maybe if the yen hits 200+ again one will fall into my grubby little mits!


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm using my R35 as a Taxi to pay for the fuel (and tyres, and servicing,and food.....)


----------



## Bruva (May 23, 2009)

Lets be honest here, who is earning, lets say £250 a week and managing to afford a GTR? (reason I stated the £250 as that's about a usual normal wage). That's without help from parents etc


----------



## Paul R (Oct 6, 2003)

This thread still running? I sold my skyline ages ago!! lol.....

All I can say is that I'm towards the top of the poll............and I cant afford a GTR33, let alone a 35 haha.

Kids and the house suck up most of my money! lol.

Paul.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

this poll has to bogus.... Who on earth can afford a 60k car (let alone running it) on 15-20k a year. Doesnt add up LOL

Or have I taken it the wrong way and its not just R35's?

Still - I wouldnt fancy runnig any GTR (32, 33, 33, 35 etc) on 20k a year.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL 

looky here a 33 & a 35 !!! alll on £5 a week


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve said:


> LOL
> 
> looky here a 33 & a 35 !!! alll on £5 a week


Trust fund baby!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK £5-50p (allow for inflation!!)


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

G18RST said:


> What do you have to do to earn 70+?


Have a blog   

lolol


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Alecci said:


> My fiancée, who is also a student, earns the household another annual £8K, and even though she's driving a hotted Celica herself, it helps.
> 
> I've not always earned 10K PA, I've previously worked as an economics administrator and trucker, among other things. Particularly the former one is a good occupation to have listed in your resume when haggling with the bank over your mortage.
> 
> ...



Whatever, you should have a certain satisfaction in posting one of the best punctuated, spelt, flowing and proof read posts in this thread


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Chris Wilson said:


> Whatever, you should have a certain satisfaction in posting one of the best punctuated, spelt, flowing and proof read posts in this thread


Bovverd !!

 

I know students that have owned R34's when they were new !!

Daddies were billionaires and hence nothing really had a value for them. theres always someone richer - Lakshmi Mittal just bought a £100mill house for his boy !!!

J.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Adam Kindness said:


> Still - I wouldnt fancy runnig any GTR (32, 33, 33, 35 etc) on 20k a year.


its a nightmare but i dont give up ( my R32 GTR with 500+bhp )


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

well I'm on the Queen's charity list and running a GTR


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*This poll is a pissing contest*

Rule of thumb: Don't piss into the wind!

Who cares what the average wages of a GTR owner are! If you want something bad enough, and have the gift of gab, and are capable of doing a little horse trading, just about anything is attainable. I know of a few people running GTR's on a budget, there not super high powered vehicles but non the less they run, and do what they are supposed to do, make them smile.


----------



## kingdazza11 (Apr 11, 2012)

Partner in a Recruitment Agency. If anyone wants their vacancies filling, you know who to ask!


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

its a good thing you didnt put 'not enough' as an option. That probably covers most people...


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

I manage a dog boarding and rehoming centre and then also task plastering jobs on days off evening to run the R32. Lots of hours sometimes but worth the 620hp smile


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

My paper round keep's my 32 in fuel and maintenance


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd have no GTR if the wife's income didn't completely overshadow mine. She's in the I.T. department for a pretty large company, been doing it for 15 years with them. = O


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

have been earning on average 23k per annum the last 6years,in those six years ive had 6 skylines,does not easily pay for them but I manage most of the time,most of my own pocket money goes towards the car after the bills are paid first, 

wouldnt have it any other way,friday evening after work,while my mates are sitting in the pub getting laggered,im off in the skyline to blast out the cobwebs with the biggest smile on my face!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

MINTER said:


> wouldnt have it any other way,friday evening after work,while my mates are sitting in the pub getting laggered,im off in the skyline to blast out the cobwebs with the biggest smile on my face!


Understand that feeling mate..some people say I am sad because I don't go to down the local every evening/weekends but I just prefer to spend my spare cash on my cars...


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm the same tbh. Only go on a few good nights out a year but go to quite a few shows etc and spend way too much on cars. Currently having three cars doesn't help lol!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like we have quite a lot of high earners here


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

I cant even vote, no option for how much i earn lol..and its not 70+


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't earn much but I just don't eat or drink to keep the thing on the road lol


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Please tell me to set an expiry on this poll otherwise it will stay up forever.


Yep I believe you was right lol


----------



## mpaver (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I earn about £48k basic, but with car allowance, bonuses and shares vesting I got £62k+ last year. However seeing as I'm the sole earner with a wife+kid+mortgage+car+loans etc, a GTR is still 2-3 years away at least. I'm an analyst in a software company, not even a manager or supervisor.

Gross salary in this type of poll should probably be replaced with your net salary after all taxes and outgoings (minus GTR) because everyone's situation is different (basically free cash), or maybe average cost per year to run including cost of finance. Those above would be more useful for me to make a judgement of how much spare cash I would need to each month to burn on the car.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

mpaver said:


> Well, I earn about £48k basic, but with car allowance, bonuses and shares vesting I got £62k+ last year. However seeing as I'm the sole earner with a wife+kid+mortgage+car+loans etc, a GTR is still 2-3 years away at least. I'm an analyst in a software company, not even a manager or supervisor.
> 
> Gross salary in this type of poll should probably be replaced with your net salary after all taxes and outgoings (minus GTR) because everyone's situation is different (basically free cash), or maybe average cost per year to run including cost of finance. Those above would be more useful for me to make a judgement of how much spare cash I would need to each month to burn on the car.


I'm pretty much the same boat (and profession) as you but I guess my outgoings are much lower ( small house and low commuting costs ) so I can afford GTR ... for now. Commuting might increase next year so GTR might go 

Agree that poll should be based on take home minus any fixed outgoings though !


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

There's still not a "NONE OF YOUR F**KING BUSINESS" choice is there !!!


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

G18RST said:


> What do you have to do to earn 70+?


Own a ventilation company and work like a bitch


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

haha 5 year thread revival! I'd guess that despite GT-Rs being a bit more affordable now the poll would be even more weighted towards the highest salary band.

What I would say is it is all about disposable income than salary. If you want to have a GT-R and be able to properly enjoy it and mod it without worry, then you want to be raking in well over £100k (absolute minimum). I would say even those on £80 / £90k PAYE still sweat at the thought of a failure and have a big list of things they would love to do to the car if they had the money. GT-R tax is real! (as is the modding addiction)


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Very true, £150k in London with a £750k mortgage (for a house the size of a shoe box) might not paint a true picture of affordability.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

150k pa trade and workshop for cars. working 120h /week


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

enshiu said:


> 150k pa trade and workshop for cars. working 120h /week


120h = 17 hours a day, 7 days a week, or 20 hours a day for a 6 day week.

Hmm....


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

snuffy said:


> 120h = 17 hours a day, 7 days a week, or 20 hours a day for a 6 day week.
> 
> Hmm....


Smells like male cow excrement.


----------



## Mrak131 (Dec 5, 2017)

simGTR said:


> snuffy said:
> 
> 
> > 120h = 17 hours a day, 7 days a week, or 20 hours a day for a 6 day week.
> ...


That made me chuckle. Ha.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

120h a week is a bit heavy.........


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

tokyogtr said:


> supercar forum.


This place... ***129315;***129315;



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## KamikazePlayboy (Jun 27, 2018)

40-50k earnings, bought me a kenmeri skyline


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Poll should be updated, how many people would be above 100k, interesting to see how many would be above 250, 500, 1m etc...


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

FAO inland revenue...

£0000


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Ah. No box for 'kept man'.


----------

